# recommendations on jumping off point from Florida to Bahamas



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

We are planning a trip across the gulfstream to the Bahamas in early May (2013), but are looking for some suggestions on a good jumping off place. We're considering leaving from Miami, or Ft Lauderdale, or Lake Worth. Also deciding on where to clear into the Bahams (Bimini, West End, etc.), but that will be driven based on wher we leave from. No agenda or nowhere we have to go.

Here is what we're trying to find on the Florida side: 1) deep water boat ramp where we can self launch boat into water, 2) near a place where we can spend up a week on a "shake down" run and wait for a weather window, 3) cheap moorage (on the hook, mooring field, etc.), 3) other like-minded cruisers hanging out - perhaps meet new friends for buddy boat crossing, 4) NOT fancy schmancy yacht club setting, and 5) a safe place where we can leave the truck/trailer for two months.

Any specific suggestions would be most welcome.

thx,

~markb


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

With the exception of the launch ramp (I just don't know what facilities exist) Lake Worth is the classic jumping off point. Both Lauderdale and Miami have very heavy commerical ship traffic and are a bit south. That is not to say you could not use either one.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Lake Worth is only viable in a sailboat if your destination is the Abacos where you would clear in at Green Turtle Cay if you followed the usual route entering the banks at Memory Rock and staying overnight at Great Sale Cay.

If you are aiming for Bimini then leave from Miami.

This topic has been discussed many times on this forum so a search will develop a wealth of info.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally I'm not too crazy about dunking my trailer into salt water. Maybe you have an
all aluminum or stainless steel or super galvanized trailer.

You might want to check out rates
for storage of truck and trailer as well as travel lift launch.


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you Captain meme. This is exactly the kind of practical "sugestion" thing I was looking for. I did check out their rates, and yes, extremely reasonable. 

I tried to determine exactly where they are located from the google map thing on their website. It looks like this would add a day or two on each end of the trip 'across'. But sure do like the sounds of their very "down to earth" approach/facilities. 

Any other thoughts?

thx, markb


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

bratzcpa said:


> We are planning a trip across the gulfstream to the Bahamas in early May (2013), but are looking for some suggestions on a good jumping off place. We're considering leaving from Miami, or Ft Lauderdale, or Lake Worth. Also deciding on where to clear into the Bahams (Bimini, West End, etc.), but that will be driven based on wher we leave from. No agenda or nowhere we have to go.
> 
> Here is what we're trying to find on the Florida side: 1) deep water boat ramp where we can self launch boat into water, 2) near a place where we can spend up a week on a "shake down" run and wait for a weather window, 3) cheap moorage (on the hook, mooring field, etc.), 3) other like-minded cruisers hanging out - perhaps meet new friends for buddy boat crossing, 4) NOT fancy schmancy yacht club setting, and 5) a safe place where we can leave the truck/trailer for two months.
> 
> ...


Mark,

You might want to take a look at the facilities at Crandon Park Marina on Key Biscayne (4000 Crandon Blvd, Key Biscayne, FL 33149 305-361-1281) There is a good launch ramp there with a large trailer lot, the moorings are inexpensive (for Florida), and the Bay would be a good place for your "shakedown". Further, when you're ready to leave you can overnight in No Name Harbor and then shoot out Key Biscayne Channel, which is relatively easy, and shape a course for Bimini, which is only about 45 miles across the Stream. It might be worth you checking out "ActiveCaptain.com" which can give you a lot of worth while information (registration is free and easy).

FWIW...


----------



## hurricanehole (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi~check out Lake Sylvia in Ft Lauderdale, this is where you can anchor and wait for good weather for a trip across the Stream. Since you're on a trailer sailer like me you'll need some room to be swept north by the Stream. We made it to Memory Rock to get onto the Bank.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I always departed from Miami to get a better angle crossing the Gulf Stream and its northerly current. Bimini or West End for my destination depending on where I was heading to. You should be able to find what you are looking for in Miami such as Crandon Park or Dinner Key which both are a good place for a shakedown cruise such as heading over to Elliot Key. There use to be a small marina in Dania which is just next to Ft. Lauderdale called Cozy Cove Marina which had facilities for what you are looking for.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

To get to Grand bahama and the Abacos, start further south than Lake Worth, otherwise you will be fighting the Gulf Stream. Starting further south, it will help you. You can clear in at West End although it is a bit pricey


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

"You can clear in at West End although it is a bit pricey "

Are you saying the custom fees are different depending on where you clear in? 
Or are supplies (food, booze, fuel) more expensive at West End?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Captainmeme said:


> "You can clear in at West End although it is a bit pricey "
> 
> Are you saying the custom fees are different depending on where you clear in?
> Or are supplies (food, booze, fuel) more expensive at West End?


The Marina itself is costly. See ActiveCaptain.com for the latest information. Most recently, $3.05/foot plus $39.00 per day for water/electric (whether you use it or not) for less than 60 foot yachts.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Blackpoint marina in south Miami. They have facilities and a deep boat ramp, trailer storage and reasonable rates. I cross to Bimini from Angle Fish creek, a half day sail from the Marina. The reason you want to leave from down there is the further south you start your crossing the easier it is to navigate the stream. Bimini has cheap marinas and walking distance to customs, it's easy to clear there, it takes minuets. You can cruise The key Largo area gunk holeing around while you wait for a window. Leave Angle fish at midnight and get to Bimini for lunch. You'll hit the shipping traffic around first light. You want the light above or .behind you when you enter Bimini. I've anchored in Angle Fish for as much as a week waiting for the right window and never got bored exploring the area. There are hose's available at the ramp for washing salt off your trailer so I don't sea that as an issue.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

If you're looking for a freshwater ramp that still has deep water, ocean access...the only ramp and game in town is *ALL* the way up the new river. See

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=26.088012,-80.200716&num=1&t=h&z=18&iwloc=near

This is far as you can go up the new river (my neighborhood) and keep a sailboat.

You're talking about 1.5 hours and a fixed 55 ft bridge to get to the Port Everglades inlet. There is free parking there, but I dont think you can leave your car/trailer over the long term there. To get to Bahamas, you would go out side port everglades and go as far south as you can go, then turn left and ride the stream back to the northeast, hoping to land in bimini. Then you rest after a trip across the gulfstream. After that, the Bahamas are yours!


----------

